# Curious, opinions wanted



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 5, 2014)

What kind of PPD would these produce?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815580004

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815580002

I mean, as small and inexpensive as they are, one could have a entire farm inside in a desk drawer.


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2014)

Probably output the same as a smart phone or tablet.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 6, 2014)

A bit glitchy, if you read the comments. If it runs anything like my new Droid Maxx, you will be disappointed. 12 hours to run a single FA@H WU!!

I just dumped the whole thing. It would heat up the phone at night, while plugged in, and then quit processing the WU!! I had 4 days to run one 12 hour job and could not manage to get it finished in time!!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 7, 2014)

Depending on how much cash you have, I'm sure there are much better options.


----------



## hat (Jul 17, 2014)

I do not think it is practical to run WCG/F@H on devices like this (this goofy little box, smartphones, tablets etc). They're not designed to handle this sort of thing.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2014)

interesting box!!


----------

